# Rally



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

My trainer suggested I do Rally with Flip, she thinks he'd be great at it, but she doesn't train it.

What does everyone think of Rally?
Do any of you participate?
Is it fun?

TIA


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I watched some rally trials at the dog show here in Bismarck this last summer... it looked like fun!! They're starting rally classes here in January, and I've reserved a spot for me and Lucy. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I saw some rally briefly online and it seemed really interesting. I noticed that the standard poodle would let out a "yip" whenever the owner would tell it a command like it just seemed to be forcing itself to contain how happy it was. Really cute.


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

What is that newish sport that is played with a ball? I have a ball crazy dog that would probably excel in it but i can't think of what it is called.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Maybe you are thinking of flyball? Rally is like obedience done in a pattern with several points in the pattern where you have to perform an obedience move... It was very interesting when I watched it last summer!


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

Flyball! That's it. Thanks. I must google it.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Rally is enjoyable. I find it much more relaxed than formal obedience - it can also be a good place to start a young dog before taking it on to obedience. You can talk to your dog while you are in the ring during the exercises (unlike obedience).


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Rally is great!
It's like a less formal, more fun version of obedience. But obedience is great too!
You don't have to have a perfect heel, just have your dog walk beside you and not lag. I suggest that you attend some Rally events to see what it is all about


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I definitely want to check it out, but it's really hard to find in my area!

However, last night we were introduced to some agility equipment, and Flip was a natural, he loved it. The trainer was suggesting I give it a shot with him, but no high jumping until he's older.

I guess we'll see.

Either way I'm sure he'll be good at either, he's so obedient and willing to please.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Rally is easy. You don't need to take a class. You can buy the signs and just set them up in your own yard.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Here are some pictures and a video from our first Rally trial. 



































Rally is great, love it, love it, love it. The best part is that it's more relaxed and thus more fun than formal obedience is, IMO at least.

You could just get a rally book and order or make the signs yourself. I took a class and found that 100 times more helpful than the books I had gotten personaly. It's easy to misunderstand the sign discriptions and that second set of eyes watching you can catch something you didn't even know you were doing. I only took one class mostly to learn the signs and more about the rules and regs, did everything else on my own. Howie got his first title 6 weeks later in three trials  good boy.

I don't know if they have any Rally training videos but that would be awsome too, probably as good as the class since you can see in movement what they are talking about.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

That looks nice! Your dog did a great job, come train mine.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Rally looks like a lot of fun. Thanks for posting the video. Love seeing the actual competition in action.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

it's only just over 2 weeks now until we (me & Jak) have a triple rally show we're going to, we'll get pics to share, and hopefully Paris does well enough to get her title (only need two more 90+ scores....)


----------

